# Interesting article regarding FET



## Faithope (Jan 16, 2011)

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/health/article-2197670/Women-having-fertility-treatment-benefit-freezing-embryos.html

/links


----------



## pigsy (Jan 5, 2012)

Thanks Faithope

this is great.  I am about to do my first FET, (after 2nd IVF cycle).  I had read this elsewhere and thought it did make sense but then my consultant said the chances were low.  But i am going to stick with this and fingers crossed they defrost


----------

